# Hinzufügen von neuem Wertepaar zu assoziatives Array



## Geek (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein lokales *assoziatives* Array $attribute, zudem ich neue Wertepaare hinzufügen will.
$attripaar wird aus einer Textdatei ausgelesen und steht in der Form attribut:wert.


```
...
      $attripaar = explode(":",$value);
      array_push($attribute,$attripaar[0] => $attripaar[1]); // Speicherung in lokalem assoziativem Array $attribute
...
```

Fehlermeldung: Parse error

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Geek


----------



## Geek (5. Januar 2004)

Selbstverständlich muss aus dem Wertepaar auch ein Array erzeugt werden ...


```
array_push($attribute,array($attripaar[0] => $attripaar[1]));
```
 :-(


----------



## Daxi (5. Januar 2004)

Oder einfacher:


```
$attripaar = explode(":",$value); 
$attribute[$attripaar[0]] = $attripaar[1];
```

Aber vorsicht!
Wenn das Element $attripaar[0] bereits besteht, wird es überschrieben.


----------



## Geek (7. Januar 2004)

Danke Daxi .


----------



## Gaius (17. April 2004)

also die hier vorgeschlagene technik geht bei mir nicht:


```
$mins = array();

$user = fgetcsv(fopen("user/".$file,"r+"),filesize("user/".$file)+1,"#");

array_push($mins,array($user[21]=>str_replace(".txt","",$file)));
```


rat?


----------



## Geek (17. April 2004)

Es ist ja auch völliger Nonsense zuerst das Pseudo-Array "leer" zu initialisieren und dann etwas hinzufügen zu wollen, ohne vorher eine Änderung an dem Array gemacht zu haben.  Das Deklarieren der Variablen ohne Wertepaar als Array macht noch lange kein Array aus ihr!

Oder in PHP: $mins = array("$user[21]"=>str_replace(".txt","",$file));


----------



## Gaius (17. April 2004)

nunja... ich mach da einen leeren array, weil ich da die user über $postzahl und $username einlesen will als assoziatives array, also danach: $mins = array("200"=>"hans","100"=>"norbert");

da kommen dann beliebig viele hinzu ...


----------



## Geek (17. April 2004)

Ja und?

/edit: Ich glaube, du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden!


----------

